# Wedding Vows



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good set of wedding vows which have some general overlapping content but also include "gender-specific" vows for the husband and wife respectively, e.g. vows including the admonitions to husbands and wives in Ephesians 5?


----------



## Laura (Feb 14, 2008)

The OPC Book of Church Order seems to have it covered.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 14, 2008)

"Blue" CRC hymnal pgs 178-180 are, I think pretty complete in those respects. (However, it is not available online that I know of...)


----------



## Grymir (Feb 14, 2008)

Go old fashioned dude, go old fashioned. either of the above are great! Marriage is such a sacred thing that one who is can't explain it to one who isn't.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 16, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> "Blue" CRC hymnal pgs 178-180 are, I think pretty complete in those respects. (However, it is not available online that I know of...)



Do you have this hymnal? Could you scan them/type them up and send them to me?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Does anyone know of a good set of wedding vows which have some general overlapping content but also include "gender-specific" vows for the husband and wife respectively, e.g. vows including the admonitions to husbands and wives in Ephesians 5?



See the Westminster Directory for Worship.


----------

